
It Looks Like Ethereum Is Going to Fork Again - avadhoot
http://www.coindesk.com/so-it-looks-like-ethereum-is-going-to-have-to-fork-again/
======
0x0
It's nice to see companies building on Ethereum acting professionally in times
like these:
[https://twitter.com/ambisafeco/status/786570218625572864](https://twitter.com/ambisafeco/status/786570218625572864)

~~~
sbierwagen
I like how their logo is just Chrome + Ubuntu

~~~
joneholland
It looks like three breasts.

------
jbpetersen
Not nearly as exciting (read: politically contentious) as the last fork.

This time around it's mainly repricing opcodes that were cheap enough to
effectively spam the network with.

------
creshal
TL;DR: Another API break to fix glaring protocol holes.

Why are people entrusting money to this?

~~~
atom-morgan
Couldn't the same thing have been said about the Internet in the early days?

~~~
wyager
No. The Internet never claimed to be a bastion of immutable objective truth,
unlike Ethereum. Ethereum has always marketed itself as a complete working
solution, which it is obviously not. It's also poorly designed even though we
know better, whereas at least the early internet was more or less as well
designed as we knew how to do at the time.

~~~
ndarilek
"Ethereum has always marketed itself as a complete working solution, which it
is obviously not." Really? I recall them having 3-4 stages before they called
it done, the first of which called itself "frontier" precisely to discourage
folks from thinking it was ready.

That said, I was somewhat horrified to see something as large as the DAO
launch on an alpha platform, and not surprised to see it tank. Maybe Ethereum
core developers in unofficial channels were more cavalier about its current
state, but as a casual follower who read their blog for a while, I never got
the impression presented in your comment.

